# Sarah Palin Resigns



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

The Associated Press: Palin resigns as governor, leaves plans secret












> *Palin resigns as governor, leaves plans secret
> 
> *By RACHEL D'ORO - 44 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

A little googling will prove out the fact that there have been attacks on the Palin kids all along, and Trig has been a target. I hate to see her go, but the fact that she's got her priorities straight (family first) is why Palin is so impressive.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I watched a little of her speech. She made a great point about the time, effort and money she has personally spent to refute the garbage that's been thrown out there. She SHOULD be tired and I admire her for her decision. If she can't devote all her time to her job AND fight the insanity that's followed her, she's doing the right thing.

I'm still with her, babe or not, she's one hell of a woman, PERSON in my book.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

+1



NewEngland2007 said:


> A little googling will prove out the fact that there have been attacks on the Palin kids all along, and Trig has been a target. I hate to see her go, but the fact that she's got her priorities straight (family first) is why Palin is so impressive.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

The more I see of her the more impressed I am with her. How many politicians and people in our chosen profession wreck our personal lives due to the stresses of the job.

The only drawback, (and I say this for selfish reasons), is that the liberal, democratic cocksuckers out there think they beat her into submission. I say selfish because I really admire this women. Class, inteligence, tough, and hell yeah damm good looking!

I hope she gets a talk show of her own and stick it right back at the elites in the media and talk show circuit. Even if she did that I would bet my last buck she would do it with more fairness and class than was shown to her and her family.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Palin takes to Web for hints of political future









 
Sat Jul 4, 7:03 PM ET

Sarah Palin along with daughter Bristol, left watch the Juneau Fourth of July parade, as husband Todd, looks over son Trig and grandson, Tripp, Bristol's son, Saturday, July 4, 2009 in Juneau, Alaska. Where is Sarah Palin? A day after surprising even her closest friends by announcing she would step down as Alaska governor more than a year before her term was up, the controversial hockey mom was keeping a low profile. Her spokesman, David Murrow, said Palin told him she was flying to Juneau, the state capital, for the Fourth of July weekend, but he wasn't sure what activities she planned to attend.(AP Photo/Claire Richardson)

By MARK THIESSEN, Associated Press Writer Mark Thiessen, Associated Press Writer - 1 hr 1 min ago

JUNEAU, Alaska - Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin didn't wait long to give some hint of what her political life might look like after she leaves office at the end of the month.
After staying out of the public eye for most of Saturday, a day after abruptly announcing she would soon give up her job as governor, Palin indicated on a social networking site that she would take on a larger, national role, citing a "higher calling" to unite the country along conservative lines.
"I am now looking ahead and how we can advance this country together with our values of less government intervention, greater energy independence, stronger national security, and much-needed fiscal restraint," the former Republican vice presidential candidate wrote in a posting on her Facebook page. Palin's spokeswoman, Meghan Stapleton, confirmed Palin wrote the entry.
Palin shocked even her closest friends on Friday when she announced she would resign July 26, more than a year before her first term ends. But the controversial hockey mom has not revealed many details of bigger plans and national agenda.
Palin instead cast herself as a victim and blasted the media, calling the response to her announcement "predictable" and out of touch.
"How sad that Washington and the media will never understand; it's about country," the statement said. "And though it's honorable for countless others to leave their positions for a higher calling and without finishing a term, of course we know by now, for some reason a different standard applies for the decisions I make."
The abruptness of her announcement and the mystery surrounding her plans have fed widespread speculation. But Palin attorney Thomas Van Flein on Saturday warned legal action may be taken against bloggers and publications that reprint what he calls fraudulent claims.
"To the extent several websites, most notably liberal Alaska blogger Shannyn Moore, are now claiming as 'fact' that Governor Palin resigned because she is 'under federal investigation' for embezzlement or other criminal wrongdoing, we will be exploring legal options this week to address such defamation," Van Flein said in a statement. "This is to provide notice to Ms. Moore, and those who re-publish the defamation, such as Huffington Post, MSNBC, the New York Times and The Washington Post, that the Palins will not allow them to propagate defamatory material without answering to this in a court of law."
He also told the Anchorage Daily News that Palin wasn't in any criminal legal jeopardy.
"I can say definitively I am aware of no criminal investigation whatsoever involving Sarah Palin. Zero," he said.
The FBI reiterated that claim Saturday, telling the Los Angeles Times for a story Sunday that the Federal Bureau of Investigation was not investigating Palin's activities as governor, a former mayor or in any other capacity.
"There is absolutely no truth to those rumors that we're investigating her or getting ready to indict her," Special Agent Eric Gonzalez, the bureau's Alaska spokesman, said.
Palin has kept a low profile since her sudden announcement Friday at a hastily called news conference at her home in suburban Wasilla, outside Anchorage. All of her public communication since then has been on the social networking sites Facebook and Twitter, or through statements released by her office.
At the same time, Palin informed her spokesman David Murrow early Saturday that someone using the name "exgovsarahpalin" on Twitter was spreading a false rumor that there was to be a party at her suburban home in Wasilla, outside Anchorage. Palin was afraid her home would be mobbed, and security was dispatched, Murrow said.
With only a few weeks before she steps down on July 26, and Alaska Lt. Gov. Sean Parnell takes her place, the governor spent the Fourth of July weekend in the state capital, Juneau, but was only spotted briefly on the sidelines of the city's parade.
She had been invited to ride in a convertible, as she did last year, but never told organizers whether she would attend.
Juneau parade director Jean Sztuk said officials drew up banners in case Palin showed and was willing to take part.

As the last of the parade's clowns and marching bands headed past her, Sztuk gave up on Palin. "What governor wants to be at the end of the parade?" she asked. 
Her low-profile and vague Internet messages left mounting questions about her plans for the future shrouded in mystery. Will she lay the groundwork for a 2012 presidential bid? Will she find a high-profile place in the private sector, maybe on the speech circuit? Will she drop out of the limelight and focus on her five children? 
Her constituents, for one, wanted to know, especially in Juneau, where she has struggled to win over residents. 
"I think she owes it to Alaskans to tell us why," said state Sen. Dennis Egan, D-Juneau, the son of Alaska's first governor, Bill Egan. 
Egan, hosting a 50th anniversary statehood ceremony, said he was disappointed Palin decided not to finish out her term, which was scheduled to end in 2010. 
"It's sad she abandoned us at this critical time," said Egan, who was appointed by Palin to an open seat on the last day of the legislative session in April, after a protracted battle with Senate Democrats. 
Palin's departure can't come soon enough for Laurel Carlton, a waitress at the Capital Cafe in the Baranof Hotel, where the city's political movers and shakers meet every morning before walking a few blocks to the Capitol. 
"I think she has a game plan that's not Alaska, and hasn't been for awhile," Carlton said. 
She noted Palin has a book deal, and seems headed for the national stage. 
"If you're really not going to stay and do your job every day, you should leave anyway, and so the sooner the better so somebody can step in and actually do the job," Carlton said. 
And as far as Carlton is concerned, Palin doesn't need to explain why she's leaving. 
"We don't care. We just want her gone," she said. 
Palin, whose popularity in Alaska has waned amid ongoing ethics investigations, gave many reasons for stepping down: She didn't want to be a lame-duck governor; she was tired of the tasteless jokes aimed at her five children, including her son Trig, who has Down syndrome; she felt she could do more in another, still-to-be-defined role. 
Sen. John McCain didn't rule out a return to politics for his former running mate, saying Saturday he believes "she will continue to play an important leadership role in the Republican Party and our nation." He gave no other details. 
Even Parnell, who plans to run for re-election after finishing out Palin's term, said he was shocked at first when he learned of his boss' decision. 
"But then as she began to articulate her reasons, I began to understand better," he said. "And nobody - unless they've been in her position and understood what she has gone through and dealt with and who she is as a person - really understands." ___ 
Associated Press Writer Rachel D'Oro in Anchorage contributed to this report.

Palin takes to Web for hints of political future - Yahoo! News


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

If she runs for President she'll certainly get my vote!!!


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Palin 

Gets blasted for wearing fashionable clothing during election

Michelle Obama

Is praised and gets compared to Jackie Kennedy for her fashion sense

Palin 

Gets ripped for her teenage daughter getting pregnant

Obama

Not much mentioned on his alcoholic absentee father

Palin 

gets crucifide about her family, because of her job

Obama 

has had an aunt illegally in the country for years, very little on it

Palin 

raises a son with downes syndrome

Obama 

Ridicules mentally challenged people on the tonight show, again not much mentioned on it

and on and on and on......

It is unbelievable how the "mainstream media" will not criticize Obama for anything, they are absolutely afraid to say any word against him.


----------



## FedCop (Sep 26, 2004)

I will never vote for her. She is ignorant...to put it nicely. Afterall, she thought Africa was a country! John McCain must be kicking himself in the A** right now. He would have done much better last November with Tom Ridge as his VP Candidate.


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

FedCop said:


> I will never vote for her. She is ignorant...to put it nicely. Afterall, she thought Africa was a country! John McCain must be kicking himself in the A** right now. He would have done much better last November with Tom Ridge as his VP Candidate.


Even fellow republicans who usually are known for sticking to their work ethic even when things get tough-which is normal in politics, (unless they cheat on their spouse, go to argentina, have sex in mens room, etc) dont quit early and fulfill your oath and obligation to the people your serve is a good mantra.

She's obviously ditching that view. Leads to the obvious Q, if she cant even finsih first her term in AK, what would happen if she ever went in to national politics (though she'd never get elected president-she's still seen by the masses and even more republicans now a days as a joke or punchline)

Hopefully she stays in AK and tends to her family and quietly goes back to private life and becomes a bit more learned should she ever choose to get back in politics so she can at least come across as competent and not the very mediocre (joe 6pack) that she took great pride in seeing herself as.

I agree, Ridge would have been a good VP and possibly prez. Vietnam vet, governor, DHS secretary and moderate.

Lets see what happens...


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats too bad she is resigning as Gov for Alaska, but like others have said, shes putting family first and that shows you her true character-not what the media has blasted her with. I hope to see her again in the political areana. Shes got my vote as well.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Jeepy said:


> If she runs for President she'll certainly get my vote!!!


+2


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

FedCop said:


> I will never vote for her. She is ignorant...to put it nicely. Afterall, she thought Africa was a country! John McCain must be kicking himself in the A** right now. He would have done much better last November with Tom Ridge as his VP Candidate.


Palin didn't sink his campaign; the economy did. And while I'm a McCain admirer and was a proud supporter of his presidential campaign, his run had problems head over heels that had nothing to do with Sarah Palin.

While I admire her, she needs to go away for a while if she wants to have a future in national politics. Her brand, which is somewhat overexposed, appeals only to the right at the moment. While it's the vein I currently support as the country drifts left, a campaign on the national stage (senate, president) within the next 2-5 years would not be a pragmatic move on her part. You need to win independents at the national level; they're the ones who she'll regain if she takes some time out of the public eye to recharge her batteries.


----------

